# Neustart wenn ich ein Spiel anfange!



## son-goekhan (28. Januar 2004)

hi also will gleich zur Sache kommen,
Mein system:
p4 3.0 ht
Asus p4p800 gold ed.
Hercules 9800pro
Ibm hdd 40gb
WD hdd 80gb
420w netzteil
6.1 sound

so ich hab 2 riesen Probleme, unzwar das erste ist:
das ich die Teile alle komplett neu geholt hab und zusammengebaut hab. Ich hab ebenfalls ein neues Gehäuse gekauft wo vorne nochmal 2 USB Ports sind. ich hab jede nur erdengliche Möglichkeit ausprobiert diese an der enstprechenden Stelle am Mainboard anzuschliesen aber nix rührt sich.das Mainboard selbst hat "hinten" auch 4 Ports und die funktionieren.meine frage ist wie krieg ich die vorderen Stecker  zum laufen

so mein 2 Problem ist aber mein eigentliches unzwar:
Hab ich mehrere spiele bei mir Installiert,unter anderem NFSU,PoP4,XIII,und Call of Duty.So das Problem ist das wenn ich eines der Spiele starte(ausser NFSU) kann Ich ca 3-4 min. spielen und dann startet mein pc einfach neu ohne Grund.An Überhitzung oder so kann es nicht liegen und das, das system nicht ausreicht denke ich auch nicht.bei NFSU oder Splintercell hab ich nicht diese Probleme und alles funktioniert einwandfrei.Aber halt bei POP4,XIII und Call of Duty startet er immer neu.Ich mein Ich denke das Ich ein ziemlich starkes system und kann damit nicht mal sohne Spiele spielen. Das ist ziemlich frustierend.Bin mit meim Pc Latein am Ende und hoffe das Ihr mir helfen könnt.am Treiber kanns übrigens nicht liegen hab die neusten drauf.hoffe ihr kannst mir weiter helfen seit meine letze Changse.

Ps: Die spiele sind original und die selben "CD's" laufen bei freunden mit einem nicht so starken System ohne Probleme.

danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## tefla (28. Januar 2004)

Bist du sicher das es nicht an Überhitzung liegt ?

Vielleicht zu viel wärmeleitpaste oder der Lüfter ist schief drauf. Das Problem hat ich nämlich auch schonmal, da war nur a weng zuviel Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen.


----------



## son-goekhan (28. Januar 2004)

also der CPU war ein "in BOX" also abgestimmter Kühler für den CPU und da war schon Wäremeleitpaste drauf.Also so das es auch richtig dosiert ist.Ich hab meine Grafikarte als einzige von "gebraucht" gekauft.Kann es vielleicht daran liegen?


----------



## tefla (28. Januar 2004)

auch möglich ! 

Wobei ich nicht genau weiß, wie sich der  Rechner verhält, denn das Grafikelement ausfällt. Aber es wär ne Möglichkeit.  Oder dich schiesst einer mit smbnuke im internen Netzwerk ab


----------



## son-goekhan (28. Januar 2004)

naja is ja auch so wenn ich nicht Online bin. Und wenn es mit der Kühlung so wär wieso macht der Rechner es nicht bei NFSU?


----------



## fluessig (29. Januar 2004)

Also ich sehe das Problem auch nicht - NFSU ist richtig hardwarelastig (ich hoffe deine Einstellung sind auch am Anschlag bei der Ausrüstung -> vor allem Auflösung ordentlich hochschrauben). Wenn NFSU bei allen möglichen extremen Einstellungen trotzdem noch läuft, kann man Überhitzen ausschließen. Ansonsten würde ich auch auf ein Hitzeproblem tippen. 

Ich gehe ausserdem davon aus, dass nichts an deiner Hardware übertaktet ist -> solltest vielleicht die gebrauchte Grafikkarte daraufhin überprüfen (Mögliche Ursache).

Letzte Idee (finde ich allerdings unwahrscheinlich): Schon mal auf Viren geprüft?

Zu den USB Ports: da hilft nur das Handbuch weiter, eventuell gehts halt nicht.


----------



## son-goekhan (29. Januar 2004)

also die Einstellungen sind bei NFSU auf MAX. und bei einer auflösung von 1280x1024. An Überhitzung kann es auch nicht seine denke ich da ich einen neuen CPU Kühler raufgehaun hab der bis p4 3.6ghz kühlen kann.Also ist auch noch reserve da.Zu dem kommt noch dazu das ich 3 Gehäuselüfter habe.Bin echt am verzweifeln


----------

